#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Sappraiwan Park - Phitsanulok

## Curious George

About one month ago, Thai Wife and I were traveling from Sukhothai to Khorat. As a stopping off point, we decided to stay at the Sappraiwan Elephant Park and resort. It is located on the Phitsanulok-Lomsak Highway, fifty-three kilometers from Phitsanulok.


Sappraiwan Grand Hotel & Resort 
79 Moo 2 Mitraphab Road, Tambon Kaengsopha, Amphur Wangthong, Phitsanulok 65000 Thailand

It is a bit off the main road, nestled in the tropical forest mountains, on the Khek River.

Here's a stock photo of the front, since I had none.


As a walk-in off the street, I thought 1500 Baht was reasonable including air and breakfast, considering this is supposed to be an upper class place. Located on nearly 400 acres, you park your vehicle, unload your baggage into the resort's mini pick-up, and get driven to your lodging.

----------


## Curious George

The resort offers all of the normal amenities such as restaurant/bar/karaoke, pool, sauna, fitness room, snooker, cycling/jogging and rafting.

Stock photo again due to no one rafting that day.


Now, since this is promoted as an elephant park, we cannot forget them.


There are also reminders of elephants everywhere. Statues exist all over their grounds, with many figures in and around the lobby and other clubhouse rooms.

Looking out at the grounds from the restaurant.



More to come....

----------


## Curious George

There are two different accommodation styles - the free standing chalet, or a lodge having attached rooms, like the one we stayed in.


One of five similar lodges.



Koi pond outside the door.

No, this is not the swimming pool!


One of many available chalets.



The managers thought of nearly everything to assure your comfort by placing this device outside every door for your safety.



And the sign reads...


 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Where's the picture of Thai Wife chasing away your trouser snake, George?

----------


## Curious George

^ Since you asked, here:





She doesn't need to use physical means to deter that kind of serpent. She uses the effective psychological method called - HEADACHE!  :Sad: 

Also, the mother-in-law was with us on the trip.  :Sad2:

----------


## Spin

I rode my motorcucle past this place a last week. The section of Highway 12 between Phitsanulok-Lomsak has many spectacular scenic viewpoints and winds up and over the mountains making any keen motorist's heart race with some fantastic bends and curves. :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

I agree about the views from the winding road. I usually love driving these twisting and turning roads, but being stuck behind lorries, wandering all over the road at 15 km/h, it ain't that much fun.
(cough  :Crying:  hack  :Yuck:  wheeze  :Crazy:  :Arg:  hawk  :Dead1: )

----------


## Curious George

The lodge room was quite large and comfortable. At the back of the room, opposite the front entrance, was a patio overlooking the landscaped property.


The main room with two beds.

The mother-in-law thought the alcove next to the patio doors was a big waste of space. I kind of liked the bouquet touch, and thought it added to the ambiance. By the way, is that a body in the foreground bed?


There was a large closet, to include a secure place for valuables - if you have any.

Is there someone summoning me to bed, as reflected in the mirror? Could this be a serendipitous event, meaning the headache has subsided?


Now considering DD, here's a photo of the most important room.

You must notice two of the most important things in the bathroom, at least for me being from the West. There are two - count them - two rolls of toilet tissue, at the ready. Next, since my teeth are already chipped and decayed, there's a bottle cap opener. How much better can you get than that?
 :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I wonder why they have 2 toilet roll holders, it seems a bit strange, anyway the place looks quite classy although having to carry round a bamboo stick to fend off the local poisonous wildlife may put some people off  :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

The Resort is hilly, and very attractive.


There is the Khek river.



The rafting pier.

Looks like someone dreaming of a white-water raft trip in another life!


To one side was a lovely lotus pond.

This was just a nice quiet place to picnic, or just meditate and while away the time.

----------


## Curious George

I'm not sure if the pond is spring fed, or just run-off from the hills above, but there is an active stream emptying into the Khek river.




There were enchanting lawn ornaments all over the property.



... and of course more elephants.



Considering the experience, I would recommend the resort to anyone. It may be a bit pricey for a long stay, but an overnight plus next day on their property was quite enjoyable.

----------


## Propagator

Thanks for the pics CG.   Might try it myself when I am over in Feb, providing I don't get lost when I drive there  :Confused:  .

On another topic you said you had bought a book on Thai plants - what was it and where did you get it?   Will be looking for one myself.   :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

Thank-you all for the nice comments.




> On another topic you said you had bought a book on Thai plants - what was it and where did you get it? Will be looking for one myself.


The book I got is:

Plant Materials in Thailand - by Uamporn Veesommai - ISBN 974-97948-8-1
A unique edition - atlas of ornamental plants in Thailand. The most complete and informative guide of plants available from Thailand and other countries of Asia. English and scientific names, Thai names, Plant Families. Descriptions in English and Thai. 2005, 640 pages, large volume 8"x12".





Our book is the Third Edition, and has a little different pidture on the front cover. Be prepared for a pricey book.  :Surprised:

----------


## El Gibbon

Nice thread and great photos that give a sense of the place.

A greenie for the effort.

E. G.

----------

